# AAW 2014 - Phoenix



## BangleGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

So, the time is coming to think about the AAW Woodturning Symposium and I was wondering if there are any WB turners who will be going this year? I have purchased a booth and am getting pumped up for Phoenix. Since it will be held in June, this is going to be one hot show :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I plan on being there, I really want to see all the goodies on display and I think KOWEA will be there also, when I talked to him last month he planned on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like to attend one of the national meetings, but I doubt this one is in the cards for me.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd love to but I don't think I can take off this summer.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Eric, or any one else that plans on attending, your welcome to stay at my house, I live about 20 miles straight shot down the freeway from the venue. Seriously, I have a big house with a guest room, happy to host a WBer

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 20, 2014)

I am saving my pennies for the Chicago show.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 20, 2014)

I plan to go, it will be my first!

Sharon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 20, 2014)

Like some others I'd like to be going but will hold out till PA next year. Very cool of you Barry to open up for a WB'er, would make the trip that much better not staying in some impersonal hotel room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Eric, or any one else that plans on attending, your welcome to stay at my house, I live about 20 miles straight shot down the freeway from the venue. Seriously, I have a big house with a guest room, happy to host a WBer



Hey Barry, thanks for the offer! My wife says I snore like a freight train, so its better to keep me in a hotel! Haha! It will be fun to meet you, and other WB folks. 

Last year's SWAT show was my first and it was a blast. I met so many great folks and saw all manner of cool things. I plan on being at the AAW, SWAT and RMWT this year. So hope to see lots of WB folks on my travels!


----------



## dycmark (Mar 22, 2014)

I am thinking about going, I still dont know about my schedule unfortunately.. Barry, I dont know about anyone else, But I'm not sure why you think a guest room would be necessary. I want to bring my sleeping bag and curl up in the shop!!! I am sure there is enough sawdust around to make the floor plenty comfortable. Maybe get to see that AMAZING table you made for the woodworkers source contest.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2014)

Come on down Mark. If you like sleeping in a dry sauna, you will like sleeping in my shop in June in Arizona. Seriously, you can stay here and save your lodging money for buying goodies at the conference. You will probably need a rental vehicle though, unless you drive here...


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 24, 2014)

I was planning to go, but decided not to after seeing the list of presenters. Not a problem with any of the presenters, just no topics that interest me. My brother lives in VA and I think I will meet him in Pittsburg at next years AAW meeting.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea, and it sure would have been a lot more attractive if they would have scheduled in the winter here. But I hear they schedule it for whenever they can get the cheapest prices for the venue.....


----------

